# Yo from Australia!



## Drosophila (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi ya, I came to this site looking for some horse-lovers like me. As well, by now your probably wondering why I choose ''fruit fly'' as my user name, I quite enjoy it and fruit flies are my favorite type of fly xD

I am looking forward to talking about things here in this forum, I am still working out all the kinks and bits, but I think I'll get it!

My favorite color is blue 8)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Drosophila, I'm sure you will get it all figured out. Just ask if you have any problems. There is always someone to help


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane 
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

